# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  MobiFone "Bắt sóng cảm xúc"

## quechi

lang thang youtube tìm được 2 em quảng cáo về mobifone. đại loại là trẻ trung, năng động. xem rất ngộ, post cho bà kon xem đánh giá nhé

đây là link trực tiếp:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abw_eoj5s58
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqfk11izfq0

[youtube]abw_eoj5s58[/youtube]

[youtube]rqfk11izfq0[/youtube]

----------


## hardest

buồn cười phết, nhưng sao hok insert hẳn cái video vào đây êm tiện hơn bao nhiêu

----------


## hovafa

xem xong mấy cái link này trên youtube, loay hoay cũng kiếm được 1 đống link liên quan đến mobifone vụ bắt sóng cảm xúc này:


http://video.zing.vn/video/clip/mobi...-1.244389.html
http://video.zing.vn/video/clip/mobi...-2.244395.html
http://clip.vn/watch/mobifone-thematic-1,dhkl
http://clip.vn/watch/mobifone-thematic-2,dhaw
http://video.tamtay.vn/play/651448/m...hematic-1.html
http://video.tamtay.vn/play/651446/m...hematic-2.html

----------


## ananhhoang

*"mobifone: bắt sóng cảm xúc"*

lần này ông mobi chọn người gần gũi với đám teen bọn mình hơn và cũng thân thiện hơn. duyệt!!!

----------


## dinhduongchobe

*"mobifone: bắt sóng cảm xúc"*

trông mấy cái clip có pha thêm hoạt hình lạ nhỉ.được đấy, đáng để các mạng khác học tập.

----------


## nqtmht

xem ra bác mobifone lấn át các mạng khác 1 cách triệt để rồi. 
là mạng ngon nhất, ổn nhất, nhiều chiêu nhất...

----------


## haudinhads

tập trung vào đám "tin" ít $ nhưng liều & ham chơi. pác mobi biet lam an lắm [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## bedaukute

[youtube]abw_eoj5s58[/youtube]abw_eoj5s58
[youtube]rqfk11izfq0[/youtube]

xem cái này

----------


## nguyenviet1008

*"mobifone: bắt sóng cảm xúc"*

hãy vote cho quảng cáo của mobi đi các bạn, t thì t luôn luôn ủng hộ cho mobi trong quảng cáo rất teen này

----------


## phongnet.com

*"mobifone: bắt sóng cảm xúc"*

t thích làm bạn gái trong clip thứ 2 của mobifone nhất, nhìn bạn ấy rất tự tin khi đúng trước ống kính, t sợ đứng ở chỗ đông người lắm

----------


## lienqh

du co la cai j thi xem mai cug chán, làm cái km 100% thẻ nạp đi bác mobi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## daolv91

sao mấy cái clip này post ở diễn đàn mình nó ko hiện lên luôn nhỉ

----------


## BichNgoc101

hình như bác mobi tung clip ra xong bắt bà con phải đợi chờ trong tâm trạng hồi hộp thì phải, chưa thấy đưa ra gói dịch vụ nào cả

----------


## binhseo2800

cứ từ từ thì khoai mới nhừ được chứ, vội vàng hấp tấp là dễ hỏng việc lắm đấy

----------


## tipi.vn

ơ hớ, dùng mấy cái service của mobi là hình như người biến hết thành hoạt hình hay sao ý:d

----------


## LinhNguyen

> sao mấy cái clip này post ở diễn đàn mình nó ko hiện lên luôn nhỉ


chắc tại ko biết làm đấy, bạn có post video được ko?post lên cho mọi người dễ xem, mình xem rồi nhưng đầy người chưa xem đâu

----------


## iwinonline365

> ơ hớ, dùng mấy cái service của mobi là hình như người biến hết thành hoạt hình hay sao ý:d


được thế thì đã tốt, mình cũng muốn biến thành nhân vật hoạt hình lắm rồi:a::a:

----------


## daikin

có tin mới nha, mobi đang có chiến dịch giảm giá cước cuộc gọi nha, tha hồ mà buôn dưa nha pà con

----------


## thuthao813

biết đến bao giờ mới có khuyến mại nữa nhỉ? toàn khuyến mại vào thởi điểm ngưởi ta hết tiền mới tức chứ

----------


## tungbvit

đầu tuần mà ko có cái clip nào hay hay để xem sao bác mobifone?

----------


## vanthangicom

> đầu tuần mà ko có cái clip nào hay hay để xem sao bác mobifone?


giả vờ bác là mobi nhé =)):
không có đâu cháu ạ. cháu xem tạm cái cũ đi. rồi chờ có khuyến mại bác bù đắp cho cháu
[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## canhothegoldview

ở đâu ra mà đòi làm bác thía hả? mà bác cũng được, chẳng sao, bác ko cho clip thì cho nhiều nhiều km đi cho cháu của bác dùng

----------


## xuanninh164

ma thôi, chẳng cần bác km, cháu thấy bác đã bắt đầu giảm cước rồi hả, đặc biệt là mấy gói cước cho sv, nghe nói rẻ lắm hả, keke, thế mới đúng là bác chứ

----------


## Alpenliebe

giảm cước thì tốt rồi, hy vọng chất lượng dịch vụ cũng tốt, đừng có kiểu nhiều người dùng nên quá tải, sóng thì chập chờn, chán lắm ​

----------


## giangmaster1412

mà nghe nói mobi giảm cước vượt quâ quy định vho phép à? có phải điều chỉnh lại ko nhỉ? điều chỉnh lại thì có là rẻ nhất nữa ko nhỉ?

----------


## seothamtraisan

thì thấy bộ cũng bắt phải hủy bỏ gói cước đấy đo đấy nhưng đang thấy nói thế chứ thực tế có thấy gì đâu

----------


## pu6511

mà này, có km đấy mấy bồ, km 100%, nạp thẻ đi kẻo phí hoài

----------


## iseovip5

dạo này mobi lo giảm cước với khuyến mại nên chẳng để ý gì đến cái clip đã được phát sóng từ lâu rồi, giờ chỉ muốn xem cái mới thôi

----------


## paliauthentic

hôm qua còn có đứa bạn nói là mobi mới có clip quảng cáo mới, hay lắm, tưởng thật hóa ra là quảng cáo bắt sóng cảm xúc, giờ nó mới xem, thế mà mình cứ tưởng bở là mobi có quảng cáo mới rồi

----------


## khuvucmuabannhadat

*mobifone trẻ trung, sôi động*

tinh thần là bác mobi đã có vẻ hướng tới mấy anh em teen nhà mình, chứ từ trước tới giờ toàn tập trung vào những khách hàng trung thành và lâu năm, còn teen nhà mình, cứ mạng nào rẻ là lao tới. phải chăm sóc đầy đủ đến đời sống tinh thần lẫn vật chất thì teen nhà mình mới gắn bó lâu bền với mobifone được chứ, hehe

----------


## LinhNguyen

vui quá, có khuyến mãi 100% rồi

----------


## ebvseo

mobifone đợt này khuyến mại nhiều, giảm cước lắm, quảng cáo cũng nhiều, tốt quá[img]http://forum.*******/images/smilies/yahoo/21.gif[/img][img]http://forum.*******/images/smilies/yahoo/21.gif[/img]

----------


## nguyenhoangcomputer

mạng nào mạng nấy đua nhau mà lấy lòng teen

----------


## rubiethuy

m để ý từ trc tới h mạng nào cũng có những quảng cáo rất độc, đủ thể loại, kiểu cách luôn, có cái ồn ào, có cái lại im ắng, có cái dùng hot teen, có cái lại toàn người dân thường.nhưng cái clip của bác mobi lần này thì đúng là độc thật, dùng cả hoạt hình còn gì. xem xog vừa thấy funny, vừa thấy shockj. nhưng kể ra thì nó cũng rất ý nghĩa nhé. pà kon thử xem komment trong link này đi
http://vnexpress.net/gl/kinh-doanh/2010/09/3ba1ffbe/

----------


## nguyenviet1008

uh xem cái quảng cáo của mobifone cứ thấy điêu điêu kiểu gì ý, khóc mà nước mắt sắp thành sông, giận dữ thì nhìn hơn cả trương phi, hic hic, thế nhưng vẫn cứ xem, thế mới lạ chứ, ko hiểu đấy có phải là dụng ý của nhà quảng cáo ko nhỉ?

----------


## viettu169

dùng mobi 6 năm nay rùi..công nhận là chưa khi nào thấy chán với mobi...

----------


## muabanxe

“những khách hàng trẻ vốn rất nhạy cảm với dịch vụ sẽ ưa chuộng nhà mạng nào cảm thông, chia sẻ với họ nhiều hơn. sẽ không quá khi nói rằng teen đang là một trong những đối tượng khách hàng đóng góp lớn nhất cho doanh thu của các mạng di động” --> các chuyên ja truyền thông nói thía[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## nxtk2401

cảm xúc của "hot teen" hay " nomal teen" thì có khác gì nhau ko nhỉ? thể hiện cảm xúc ngoài đời thường với thể hiện cảm xúc qua di động có khác gì nhau không nhỉ? xin nói rõ ra rằng cũng chẳng khác gì nhau đâu, hic hic. nếu không tin câu khẳng định này của t thì các bạn có thể đọc link dưới đây thì biết ngay thôi
http://kenh14.vn/c31/t7/20100907030535831/khi-hotgirl-hon-doi-lai-dung-video-call-cua-mobifone.chn

----------


## Tienichtours

đối tượng khách hàng nào thì quảng cáo dùng ngay đối tượng đó


​

----------


## mrtho88hnn

nhân tiện các bạn nói về cảm xúc của teen thì t nói luôn chuyện này, t cũng vừa mới đọc trên báo mấy hôm trước có nói về cảm xúc của giới trẻ lên quảng cáo đấy, giờ thấy cm rôm rả nên tìm lại rồi post link để mọi người đọc cho vui
http://hn.24h.com.vn/dien-thoai/khi-cam-xuc-cua-teen-len-quang-cao-c79a323223.html

----------


## duykhoa

sao không tập trung vào một thứ cảm xúc thôi nhỉ, đan xen quá nhiều cảm xúc vào một cái quảng cáo ngắn cũn có cảm giác nó hơi lộn xộn nhỉ. mọi người có thấy thế không

----------


## hoanganh1

liệu mọi người có nghĩ là việc đưa nhiều cảm xúc vào 1 clip quảng cáo có phải là hơi nhiều gây nên cảm giác quá lộn xộn ko?

----------


## kidmonter

mấy cái clip này đúng là funny thật, nhưng nó có cái j đó ko đc bất ngờ cho lắm, thông điệp ko dc rõ ràng lắm. mobifone “mọi lúc mọi nơi” là cái chung từ trc tới h rùi. m thik có 1 thông điệp riêng dành cho teen cơ.

----------


## vongocbao

có tên chứ, cuối cùng của đoạn quảng cáo có nói rõ tên của đoạn clip này mà, t nghe mấy lần đã thuộc luôn rồi, hehe "triệu cảm xúc, một kết nối. bắt sóng cảm xúc cùng mobifone", tên nghe nuột thế cơ mà. mặc dù đúng thật là cái clip này nó ko có thông điệp rõ ràng cho lắm nhưng nhìn vào clip toàn bọn teen trai, teen gái là đã biết chuẩn bị có gì đó cho tuổi này rồi

----------


## seodienlanh

*clip rất cá tính nhé!*

xem 2 cái này,thấy cảm xúc của teen luôn được thể hiện rất rõ ràng và mạnh mẽ. mấy hình ảnh hoạt hình trông rất ngộ nghĩnh. nhưng nói thật là xem mấy cái clip này đc cái funny thui, chứ mình ko thấy nó ấn tượng và bất ngờ như quảng cáo của các pác tây

----------


## phamhoasp

úi, người việt dùng hàng việt đi bác, mà e thấy đây là hàng việt nam chất lượng cao đấy nhé, vừa funny, vừa ý nghĩa thế là ổn quá rồi còn gì, lại còn có cái tên thông điệp nghe oách nữa, vậy là ok quá rồi, chả phải bác cũng nói là cái clip này cá tính còn gì, thế là quá ok rồi

----------


## dangnguyencctv

*bọn trẻ bi h ngày càng được quan tâm!*

xem mấy cái clip này có cảm giác cực kỳ ghen tị. thời mình còn teen, làm j có nhiều khuyến mại cho di động đâu. bi h không những hết đợt km này đến km khác, mà giá trị tinh thần của bọn khách hàng tuổi teen cũng được nhà mạng quan tâm đặc biệt. ức cả chế.

----------


## hoangchuot

thì bây giờ teen chiếm đại đa số mà, nhu cầu sử dụng di động lại cao nữa, có khi teen còn dùng di động nhiều hơn cả người lớn ấy chứ, với lại tập trung khai thác từ lúc còn nhỡ nhỡ, sau này lớn lên đi làm sẽ tiếp tục sử dụng, thế là nhà mạng sẽ có khách hàng trung thành nếu như dịch vụ tốt, chứ còn mình già rồi, ko còn tiềm năng nữa nên họ bỏ rơi đấy thôi :bawling:

----------


## jackchau

*cảm xúc teen hướng về cộng đồng*

chả hiểu mọi người có để ý ko chứ t thấy cái clip thứ 2 của mobifone ý mà, những cảm xúc của teen có xu hướng mang tính xã hội nha, có tặng quà cho trẻ em nghèo này (là cái clip biến thành ông bụt giống trong cổ tích vn ý) => cái này t thấy đặc biệt ý nghĩa luôn, đấy toàn hình ảnh hướng về cộng đồng ko, chứng tỏ cái clip này rất tốt cho giới trẻ nha, t nghĩ là họ đang vửa khen vừa đưa ra cho giới trẻ về cách giúp đỡ cộng đồng và hướng ra xã hội :d

----------


## lethao

*cảm xúc teen hướng về cộng đồng*

chả hiểu mọi người có để ý ko chứ t thấy cái clip thứ 2 của mobifone ý mà, những cảm xúc của teen có xu hướng mang tính xã hội nha, có tặng quà cho trẻ em nghèo này (là cái clip biến thành ông bụt giống trong cổ tích vn ý) => cái này t thấy đặc biệt ý nghĩa luôn, đấy toàn hình ảnh hướng về cộng đồng ko, chứng tỏ cái clip này rất tốt cho giới trẻ nha, t nghĩ là họ đang vửa khen vừa đưa ra cho giới trẻ về cách giúp đỡ cộng đồng và hướng ra xã hội :d

----------


## nhocnguyen_vip

*thế thì cái clip thứ nhất hướng vào cá nhân rồi còn j!*

đủ mọi cảm xúc trong cuộc sống hàng ngày của teen. “bắt sóng” mọi cảm xúc còn j

----------


## thiendung

logic nhỉ, từ cá nhân hướng ra cộng đồng xã hội, hay đấy, mà cũng đúng vì hiện giờ càng ngày giới trẻ càng có xu hướng tiến ra ngoài xã hội nhiều hơn, đúng là hiểu trẻ, hehe 


​

----------


## showbiz

*hình ảnh sinh động, trẻ trung!*

giờ mới để ý đến những nhân vật hoạt hình, thực ra đó là những nhân vật bước ra từ thế giới cổ tích: ông bụt, cô tấm này…teen mê mẩn mấy cái clip này cũng phải thui.

----------


## bocghenem

ngày xưa mới có cô tấm, ông bụt chứ giờ bọn trẻ chỉ thích nhân vật game thôi, ko thì chí ít cũng là doremon hay conan, có mấy đứa thích nhân vật cổ tích đâu, cái thời ngày thơ ấu của bọn mình ngày xưa giờ bị phim ảnh và truyện tranh chen vào mất rồi, nhưng khéo khi có cái quảng cáo này lại khơi dậy những nhân vật cổ tích trong ký ức của bọn trẻ cũng nên ý nhỉ

----------


## thangvigreenland

*khi người ta trẻ!*

…người ta thật khó kiểm soát cảm xúc của mình, có thế nào thì tự nó sẽ phô ngay ra như thế. cảm xúc của người ta được “bắt sóng” nhanh hơn nhờ chiếc điện thoại bé xíu, nó khiến người trẻ luôn sôi nổi (cứ nhìn mấy cái hoạt hình là biết) …..hình như mình đang già đi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## sgtpsibin

giới trẻ bây giờ sôi động hơn, hoạt bát hơn, năng động hơn, chính vì vậy mà cảm xúc họ thể hiện cũng được bắt sóng nhanh hơn, đấy là lẽ tự nhiên mà, thế mới có bắt sóng cảm xúc giới trẻ chứ

----------


## hongquang014

*nhà mạng “teen hóa”!*

có cảm giác vai trò của mạng di động trong cuộc sống của teen được thể hiện rất khéo. nhưng không chỉ mang tính chất quảng cáo cho dịch vụ của mình, bác mobi làm cái clip này giống như 1 entertainment cho teen. links nè: 

http://vneconomy.vn/20101022040824671p0c16/khi-nha-mang-teen-hoa.htm
http://www.ictnews.vn/home/kinh-doanh/di-dong-tung-chieu-quang-cao-moi/2010/10/1vcms858233/view.htm

----------


## dunghoang

đó cũng là 1 chiêu thu hút khách hàng mà, vì teen bây giờ luôn thích sự khác biệt và cá tính, chính vì thế mà quảng cáo dành cho teen cũng phải thế chứ, 1 chút khác biệt, 1 chút cá tính, cộng thêm 1 chút lung linh xinh xắn nữa, thế là ok và sẽ được ủng hộ nhiệt tình ngay ý mà

----------


## dangnguyencctv

*cùng hoa khôi và á khôi việt đức bắt sóng tình “iu”.*

*(24h) - hotgirl trần hải yến (miss việt đức 2010) và nguyễn thu trang (á khôi miss việt đức 2010) đã có buổi hẹn chụp ảnh “dài cổ” với người “iu”. tuy nhiên, cảm xúc bực tức nhường chỗ nhanh chóng cho những xúc cảm ngộ nghĩnh của tuổi teen. 
*

<div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">_hẹn người “iu” đi chơi nhưng lại nhận được tin nhắn: sorry anh den muon. “chích bông” - nick name của cô người mẫu ảnh teen nguyễn ngọc hoa, rất bực._​​ _tuy nhiên, sự bực dọc của “chích bông” nhanh chóng biến mất khi gặp miss việt đức – trần hải yến cũng đang chờ bạn trai. cả 2 cùng tranh thủ “tự sướng” bằng những bức ảnh pose bằng iphone._

_rồi cả 2 cùng gọi điện giục người “iu” đến ngay_

_một hotgirl khác – á khôi 2 miss việt đức là nguyễn thu trang (em gái của mc đan lê) cũng đang bồn chồn nhắn tin cho cậu bạn vì đợi mãi chưa thấy đến_

_ tuy nhiên, thu trang bật cười khi lướt web bằng 3g mobifone trên iphone thì bắt gặp clip quảng cáo “bắt sóng cảm xúc” với hình ảnh một cô gái khóc nhè rất to khi nhận được tin nhắn người “iu” không đến chỗ hẹn._

_chỉ có cậu bạn béo tròn (trần hoàng long) đến chứ “người ấy” của trang và yến thì không_
_
_
_ “sao chỉ có mỗi cậu đến?”, hải yến nhéo tai cậu bạn hỏi._

_“cậu để 2 anh bạn ‘bỏ bom’ 2 cô bạn gái xinh đẹp thế này thì đáng ăn đòn”, chích bông cũng tranh thủ nhéo tai cậu béo dễ thương._

_hoàng long nhanh chóng cầu hòa với những cô bạn tuổi teen_

_xịu mặt khi cô bạn vẫn không chịu tha thứ, nên không nói nữa mà gửi một sms xin lỗi cực kỳ mùi mẫn_

_tin nhắn cảm xúc có sức mạnh hơn cả lời nói. cô bạn á khôi dễ thương làm lành ngay và cùng long tự pose những kiểu ảnh “xì tin”._

_sau đó, hải yến cũng nhanh chóng làm lành với cậu béo với một cái nhéo tai thứ hai._

_và lại cười rất tươi khi nhận được điện thoại của người “iu” xin lỗi vì có việc bận đột xuất._

_ á khôi của trường thpt việt đức cũng mỉm cười khi cậu bạn gọi điện “giải trình”_

<div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">_còn mỗi bạn chích bông thì mãi vẫn chưa nhận được lời xin lỗi hoặc giải trình nào từ người ấy._​ <div style="text-align: right"><div style="text-align: right">*(24h.com.vn)* ​</div> 
​</div></div>​

















​</div></div> 
​</div>

----------


## thuytrang128

*bắt sóng cảm xúc giới trẻ* 

thứ tư, 27/10/2010 17:00 
*một đoạn clip với hàng loạt cảm xúc thăng hoa vui mừng, phấn khích, buồn bã, cuồng nhiệt hay giận hờn, ghen tuông đang được lan truyền chóng mặt trên mạng internet.*


​
*khi cảm xúc mất đi*

"con dao mua hôm 14/2. một ngày quan trọng mới cắt được chục phát thì đã cùn. phải loay hoay tìm mãi mới mua được con dao mới... dao xịn, cắt ngọt lịm!" – chủ nhân của facebook bk_love đăng note đính kèm hình ảnh vết rạch tay. 
<div style="text-align: center">_những cung bậc cảm xúc đẹp của giới trẻ_​</div> một bạn trẻ comment lại: "không chỉ ngắm mà tôi còn nếm rồi dần dà nghiện mùi máu, nghiện những cơn đau. tôi cần phải làm như vậy thì mới tỉnh táo để có thể cảm thấy sự giày vò của bản thân". đây là cách mà một bộ phận không ít người trẻ dùng để “giải quyết cảm xúc riêng". 

tận mắt nhìn thấy những đoạn clip hay ảnh trên các blog, cộng đồng blogger việt nam đã bày tỏ nhiều ý kiến khác nhau đối với "mốt cắt tay". kiều chinh - một 9x - bức xúc: "dù có những lúc cảm thấy mất phương hướng, cô đơn cùng cực thậm chí từ bỏ tất cả để trốn đến một nơi thật xa nhưng nhưng em khẳng định đó hành xác chỉ là những 9x cá biệt". 

pgs-ts tâm lý học nguyễn hồi loan cho rằng: đó chỉ là một hiện tượng trong thực trạng về những bất ổn tâm lý trong đời sống giới trẻ. tự tử, hành xác, trầm cảm... người lớn khi rơi vào hoàn cảnh xấu còn dễ dẫn đến trạng thái cực đoan huống hồ là giới trẻ.

*người lớn thay đổi* 

có thể xốc nổi, có thể hơi phô diễn, có thể mang chút bồng bột... nhưng cứ để con trẻ bộc lộ cái “tôi”. rất nhiều bậc phụ huynh hiện đại đã mang suy nghĩ đó để tìm cách đối thoại với con mình. 

cô huyền trang chia sẻ, "hai cô con gái tôi có những cá tính rất riêng, thậm chí trái ngược nhau nhưng các cháu luôn được vợ chồng tôi khuyến khích. tôi quan niệm đó là sự phong phú của cuộc sống, ai cũng có quyền bày tỏ, thể hiện bản thân. cảm xúc là một món quà, và thật đáng sợ nếu ta không còn chút rung động, tha thiết với cuộc đời". 

không chỉ gia đình thay đổi, nhiều thương hiệu ngày nay cũng thay đổi như một cách thể hiện trách nhiệm xã hội. xu hướng trẻ hóa của đại gia mobifone là một bất ngờ thú vị. một đại diện của mobifone cho biết: hãy để mọi cảm xúc được tuôn trào một cách tự nhiên. cuộc sống sẽ thật tẻ nhạt nếu thiếu đi chút xốc nổi, cuồng nhiệt... tuổi trẻ là nguồn cảm xúc bất tận, hãy để các em được thể hiện điều đó. chúng tôi sẽ “bắt sóng cảm xúc”, “bắt sóng tài năng”... 

tvc quảng cáo mới của nhà mạng này là một loạt xúc cảm thăng hoa: sung sướng như hóa thân thành ông bụt làm việc tốt, phấn khích khi đội bóng nhà dành chức vô địch, buồn bã khi “người ấy” lỡ hẹn, hay nhưng phút giận hờn, ghen tuông… hoặc sự cuồng nhiệt khi xem rock qua màn hình điện thoại mà tưởng chừng như chính mình đang là một tay chơi nhạc rock thứ thiệt… tất cả các nhân vật người thực bỗng dưng biến thành hoạt hình. tưởng chừng rất đơn giản nhưng đoạn clip trên đang lan truyền trên mạng với một cách khó kiểm soát. 

dễ chia sẻ, dễ bộc lộ bản thân nhưng cũng dễ tiêu cực hóa nếu không được lắng nghe, thấu hiểu. cảm xúc một cách tự nhiên nhất chính là gia tài quý giá nhất với người trẻ. chỉ khi hiểu được điều đó, những ông bố, bà mẹ mới có thể đối thoại được với con em mình. và cũng chỉ những thương hiệu khi nắm bắt được cảm xúc tinh tế, mới có thể lấy được cảm tình của giới trẻ.
<div style="text-align: right">*hà chi*​</div> <div style="text-align: right">​</div> http://2sao.vietnamnet.vn/p0c1002n20101027170425328/bat-song-cam-xuc-gioi-tre.vnn

<div style="text-align: center">
​</div>

----------


## yeuyeu90

*bắt mạch cảm xúc giới trẻ*
cập nhật lúc 12:00, thứ tư, 27/10/2010 (gmt+7)


*năng động, tự tin, dám nghĩ, dám làm, cá tính, thích thể hiện… là những gì mà mọi người thừa nhận về thế hệ 8x, 9x. quả thực, giới trẻ ngày nay ngày càng có nhiều cơ hội thể hiện bản thân để cùng chia sẻ và kết nối với nhau.*
chúng tôi đã có buổi trò chuyện cùng chuyên gia tâm lý lý thị mai và nghe cô “bắt mạch” về cảm xúc của giới trẻ hiện nay.
 
<div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center"> ​</div> </div> _chào cô, nếu để nhận xét về thế hệ trẻ việt nam bây giờ, cô sẽ có ý kiến như thế nào ạ?_ 

*cô lý thị mai:* quả thật tôi rất vui mừng khi nhìn thấy sự trưởng thành của các bạn trẻ ngày nay . thế hệ các bạn được sống trong thời kì phát triển và hội nhập với bạn bè quốc tế nên điều kiện để giao lưu học hỏi và lớn lên là cực kì thuận lợi. tôi nhìn thấy sự đam mê và lửa nhiệt huyết trong con người các bạn. chính điều đó làm những người đi trước như chúng tôi rất tự hào!

<div style="text-align: center"> ​</div> _điều gì làm cô tự hào nhất về người trẻ bây giờ?_ 

*cô lý thị mai:* đó chính là sự tự tin! các bạn trẻ ngày nay rất tự tin để thể hiện mình. chúng ta có thể thấy rõ điều đó qua những kì thi quốc tế, những hoạt động với bạn bè trong khu vực và thế giới. rất nhiều những bạn trẻ đã tham gia các diễn đàn mang tầm vóc xuyên quốc gia. sự tự tin ấy thể hiện hết trong mọi hoạt động học tập, vui chơi, giải trí của các bạn. tự tin cùng với ham học hỏi sẽ khiến nhanh chóng trưởng thành vượt bậc.

_sự tự tin khiến các bạn bộc lộ hết mọi suy nghĩ của mình - điều đó có bất lợi không cô?_ 

*cô lý thị mai:* : ngược lại, mạnh dạn bộc lộ mọi suy nghĩ, sắc thái tình cảm của mình là một điều đáng quý! một khi dám bộc lộ những cảm xúc của bản thân là các bạn đã tạo ra cá tính riêng cho mình, cho dù đó là những cung bậc cảm xúc khá đa dạng. tuổi trẻ thường đi liền với sự sôi nổi, hào hứng , cuồng nhiệt. các bạn thích thể hiện bản thân và làm cho mọi người chú ý. 

có thể dễ dàng nhận thấy một điều rằng bất cứ chương trình, hoạt động nào có người trẻ tham gia là có một sức sống lạ thường. một trận đấu bóng, một chương trình ca nhạc, một hoạt động xã hội nào đó - hễ có người trẻ là tôi lại nhìn thấy sự cuồng nhiệt đam mê trong đó. sức trẻ khiến các bạn dễ làm cộng đồng xung quanh cộng hưởng theo. 

_ngoài sự tự tin thì cô còn nhìn thấy ở người trẻ điều gì làm cô hài lòng nhất?_ 

*cô lý thị mai:* đó là sự chia sẻ! tôi vô cùng thích thú khi nhìn thấy các bạn ấy biết suy nghĩ, biết yêu thương và chia sẻ với mọi người xung quanh. những chiến dịch mùa hè xanh, những lần tình nguyện của các bạn đã làm cho cuộc sống này thêm ý nghĩa. và trong cuộc sống đời thường cũng vậy, chính người lớn chúng tôi cũng học hỏi rất nhiều từ những hành động, việc làm giúp nhau giản đơn nhưng ấm lòng, thiết thực của các bạn.

_đa dạng trong những cung bậc cảm xúc - phải chăng đó là do các bạn trẻ bây giờ dễ dàng chia sẻ và kết nối với nhau hơn phải không cô?_ 

*cô lý thị mai* : đúng là xã hội ngày càng phát triển thì các dịch vụ mà giới trẻ được thừa hưởng ngày càng nhiều. và dĩ nhiên là điều kiện để giao lưu bạn bè, kết nối với nhau tạo nên sức mạnh cộng đồng cũng rõ nét hơn. 

thời đại internet bùng nổ, sự toàn cầu hóa thâm nhập vào mỗi quốc gia thì việc các bạn trẻ phải học hỏi không ngừng, chia sẻ không ngừng là cơ hội và thử thách cho chính các bạn ấy nếu không muốn tụt hậu. ngay như chiếc điện thoại di động, thứ mà ở thời chúng tôi là những thứ quá xa vời thì giờ đây nó lại là một phương tiện cực kì đắc lực cho các bạn trẻ nếu biết tận dụng những tiện ích mà nó đem lại. 

_nếu có một lời khuyên dành cho các bạn trẻ hôm nay thì cô sẽ nói gì ạ?_ 

*cô lý thị mai:* tôi nhìn thấy sức trẻ trong con người các bạn. không chỉ riêng tôi mà thế hệ trước kì vọng vào các bạn rất nhiều. hãy cố gắng học tập, xây dựng và phát triển đất nước. hãy biết chia sẻ với mọi người xung quanh. chúng tôi đang chờ những tin vui từ các bạn trẻ!

_xin chân thành cảm ơn cô!_
*·**thu trang*
http://vietnamnet.vn/giaoduc/201010/bat-mach-cam-xuc-gioi-tre-944647/
*
*

----------


## thienan

*"bắt sóng cảm xúc" - khám phá kho báu của tuổi trẻ*

​ *những giấc mơ khổng lồ, slogan ấn tượng và đam mê lạ lùng... tất cả đều được bộc lộ đầy bay bổng qua những cảm xúc bất tận. dù xa hơn thực tế nhưng chân dung của tuổi trẻ luôn mang một màu sắc tươi tắn, lãng mạn như vậy!*

nhiều người nhìn vào hiện tượng: hành xác, tự tử, đồng tính, yêu vội, sống gấp... liền quy chụp lên thế hệ 9x một loạt những lời buộc tội, chỉ trích. gia sản lớn nhất của tuổi trẻ chính là những xúc cảm phong phú mà nhất cử nhất động đều bị dò xét, có lẽ đó là một trong những nguyên do dẫn đến khoảng cách thế hệ ngày càng xa. 


_lạy gấu bông, một trong những các thể hiện của giới trẻ khiến người lớn phải giật mình_
đoạn clip một vài bạn trẻ “lạy gấu bông” tung lên mạng lập tức các khiến các bậc phụ huynh hoảng hốt về cách thể hiện cái “tôi” của giới trẻ. nhiều bạn ngay sau đó nhận một loạt cấm đoán, kiểm soát giờ giấc... nhưng thực chất khi tìm hiểu sâu, hành động chỉ là sản phẩm của những trò đùa vô hại. mục đích sâu xa là mong muốn mang đến niềm vui cho mọi người...
gần đây, đoạn quảng cáo “bắt sóng cảm xúc” của mobifone cũng nằm trong những nhận định trái chiều. “_sung sướng la lên khi được hóa thân thành ông bụt làm việc tốt, phấn khích khi đội bóng nhà giành chức vô địch, buồn bã khi “người ấy” lỡ hẹn, hay nhưng phút giận hờn, ghen tuông… hoặc sự cuồng nhiệt khi xem rock qua màn hình điện thoại mà tưởng chừng như chính mình đang là một tay chơi nhạc rock thứ thiệt… tất cả các nhân vật người thực bỗng dưng biến thành hoạt hình_”. nhiều người lớn cho rằng hình ảnh mới đó không giống mobifone. còn giới trẻ thì sao? đa phần ý kiến các bạn là: _em thấy ý tưởng của tvc thật thú vị và gần gũi. bản thân em cảm thấy như đã tìm được chính mình trong đoạn tvc đó. 
_
<div style="text-align: center">
<div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">_lắng nghe, chia sẻ, thấu hiểu giới trẻ, đó chính là những điều mà_ ​ <div style="text-align: center">_mobifone đang mong muốn qua bắt sóng cảm xú_​ đại diện của mobifone cho hay: “_chúng tôi muốn tiếp cận giới trẻ từ cảm xúc, lắng nghe, chia sẻ, thấu hiểu và chúng tôi tin mình sẽ nhận lại sự đồng cảm. đoạn tvc chính là thông điệp mới chúng tôi gửi đến giới trẻ về thương hiệu mobifone. ngoài những gói cước q- student, q- teen mobi4u, mobizone... mobifone còn loạt bất ngờ trong chuỗi chương trình “bắt sóng cảm xúc”, “bắt sóng tài năng trẻ”..._”. tạm gác những phản hồi nhiều chiều, khi còn được giới trẻ ủng hộ với mobifone có thể coi là đã thành công. cách đây chục năm, hình ảnh những chàng trai cô gái đi giầy bệt, mặc quần áo thùng thình, để kiểu tóc chẳng giống ai, nhảy cuồng nhiệt trong công viên đều bị coi là lố lăng, hư hỏng. hip hop vốn được gọi bằng cái tên không mấy sang trọng – “văn hóa đường phố”. nhiều phụ huynh nhốt con mình nhiều ngày vì không muốn cho con đi nhảy hip hop. vậy nhưng giờ đây hip hop được công nhận tại việt nam như một loại hình nghệ thuật. trên đấu trường quốc tế, có thể nhắc đến big toe như một tên tuổi làm nên bản sắc hip hop việt nam. những chàng trai “hư hỏng” ngày đó đã được tôn vinh và họ xứng đáng được tôn vinh bởi đã dám sống trọn vẹn với đam mê. 
theo th.s tâm lý trần thành nam: "_chúng ta đều có 2 cái tai và một cái mồm. nếu cả “người lớn” và “giới trẻ” đều thực hiện nghiêm túc cái công thức “nói 1 nghe 2” này thì chắc không có nhiều khoảng cách thế hệ như vậy. chìa khóa cải thiện khoảng cách thế hệ ư? đó chính là ngồi xuống và lắng nghe nhau một cách tích cực."_

​</div>​ 
​</div> 
​</div> </div>

----------


## thanhlong243

*trên từng nốt nhạc bắt sóng những đam mê*

âm nhạc, bản thân nó quả thật luôn mang trong mình sự đồng cảm, sẻ chia đáng kinh ngạc 

ca sỹ online, vũ công đường phố, nhảy tập thể flash mob hay chỉ đơn giản là một khán giả cuồng nhiệt... nếu không có âm nhạc, cuộc sống với người trẻ hẳn sẽ mất đi nhiều sắc màu tươi tắn.

nếu như không có internet, hẳn chất giọng ngọt ngào của thùy chi, bảo thy... sẽ còn rất lâu mới đến được với khán giả. không thể phủ nhận tài năng nhưng chính tốc độ lan truyền của thế giới mạng đã chắp cánh cho những tài năng đó vút bay. không mang trong mình giấc mơ vươn tới một ngôi sao, với nhiều bạn trẻ chỉ thu âm và đưa lên mạng đơn thuần là để hát với đam mê.

những bài hát nổi tiếng một thời như tuổi hồng thơ ngây, hòn đá cô đơn đều do sinh viên sáng tác và tự thu âm. và nay, một số bài hát do các bạn tự sáng tác cũng đang “hot” trong giới sv như nụ cười trong mắt em, nhỏ ơi... youtube, sannhac, chip.vn đã biến những chất giọng vô danh trở thành một ca sỹ online thực.

lên mạng search từ khóa “lynk lee” sẽ thấy chừng hơn 100 bản nhạc chuông, nhạc chờ nằm rải rác ở khắp các nhà mạng. không theo học thanh nhạc, chàng ca sỹ nhạc chờ này tên thật là tô mạnh linh và hiện đang là sinh viên khoa tiếng anh (viện đại học mở hà nội). và hẳn nếu đã từng nghe nhạc chờ của lynk lee, nhiều người sẽ cảm thấy kinh ngạc khi biết tất cả đều là sản phẩm thu âm tại gia. tự thu, tự mix và đôi khi cả tự viết lời, lynk lee là một trong những “ca sỹ online” kiếm tiền được từ chất giọng của mình.

thăng hoa âm nhạc không chỉ là âm thanh mà còn là sự cảm nhận tinh tế qua ngôn ngữ cơ thể. nhiều bạn trẻ sẵn sàng trở thành “vũ công đường phố” chỉ bởi đơn giản muốn được sẻ chia đam mê. bắt sóng đam mê này, nhiều thương hiệu thông qua âm nhạc đã bắc được chiếc cầu đến thẳng trái tim giới trẻ. rock storm và mobifone là một ví dụ đầy kinh ngạc. một đại diện của mobifone cho hay, sau những sự kiện rock storm, khách hàng trẻ của nhà mạng này tăng lên đáng kể.

gần đây, trên tvc “teen không thể teen hơn”, mobifone lại tiếp tục khai thác khía cạnh này. đang xem clip trên điện thoại, sự cuồng nhiệt của thanh âm khiến chàng trai cũng bùng nổ như một rocker thứ thiệt... và rồi bỗng dưng biến thành nhân vật hoạt hình. đoạn clip này đang lan truyền trên mạng một cách khó kiểm soát.
thông qua âm nhạc, giới trẻ dường như đã bắt sóng được thông điệp trẻ hóa của mobifone. âm nhạc, bản thân nó quả thật luôn mang trong mình sự đồng cảm, sẻ chia đáng kinh ngạc!

*thái linh*

http://www.hoahoctro.vn/metrotin/tren_tung_not_nhac_bat_song_nhung_dam_me-100-6222.hht

----------


## acek62

“hẳn mọi người vẫn thường ngân vang câu hát trong bài biết yêu của nhạc sĩ lê anh dũng “tuổi trẻ là những khát khao, tuổi trẻ là phút mê say. biết yêu nhưng mãi nói không nên lời…” mobifone như là một nguời bạn luôn đồng hành cùng giới trẻ là vậy đó. 

nắm bắt và truyền tải những cảm xúc của teen một cách tức thời và chân thực nhất đúng như câu thoại quen thuộc “triệu xúc cảm, một kết nối. bắt sóng cảm xúc với mobifone”.

pà kon đọc thử link này nhé
http://www.svvn.vn/vn/news/doisong/2735.svvn

----------


## quy263

“mình rất thích một quảng cáo của mạng di động mobifone về bạn trẻ đam mê thể thao thế nào qua những hình ảnh hoạt hoạ sinh động vui nhộn. niềm sung sướng đến tột độ khi chiến thắng hay buồn rầu trước thất bại của đội yêu thích. đó là một hình ảnh hay mà nhà mạng đã “bắt sóng” và nói lên được cảm xúc về một tính cách, đam mê của giới trẻ.” đây là những chia sẻ của chàng diễn viên điển trai âu tần quang. pà kon mún bít them thì đọc link này nhé.

http://www.muctim.com.vn/vietnam/the-gioi-tuoi-moi-lon/lam-bao-cung-mto/2010/11-2/40918/

----------

